# LOGGED OUT in NEW TAB



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Has anyone else notice, Ehmac logs a member out with a new tab or if you close the Tab that you logged in with?

I log in with the keep me logged in feature "checked." I could come back and no problems until today.

I noticed this, this morning, I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed this inconvenience?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Not here... and I *live* in a multi-tabbed world


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Not for me. Using FireFox.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Not for me. Using FireFox.


Nor me. Was the OP perhaps logged in via a private window?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Good call eMacMan. I closed the window that was open, opened a new window, voilá all is as it should be. Thanks you very much.


----------

